# The last thing you bought ...



## Hooked (4/5/19)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/5/19)

Ooooohhhhhh it's my lucky day. I bought a jigsaw. Not just any jigsaw, but this one ...




and while I'm doing the jigsaw ...




@Nevalan of VapingMad is going to be sending many deliveries my way   for a long, long, time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (4/5/19)

Oh yay. Lifetime supply of potting soil and stones.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Hooked (4/5/19)

How to get a lifetime's juice to Hooked," @Nevalan wonders.

And in the beginning




A few centuries later



But that's not enough!

Time to hit the road, Jack




Mayday! MayDay! 
Hooked's running out of juice!!





"This is not going to work," says @Nevalan. Being a wise businessman he makes the right move - he moves the entire ISO certified lab to Yzerfontein.




And that is the end of the story. Sweet dreams ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## M.Adhir (4/5/19)

Hooked said:


> View attachment 165432​


Tequila. 
This are going to be fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (4/5/19)

Beer.
When does the first delivery arrive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/5/19)

Eish nothing today yet. Last thing I bought was two windows for a client yesteday.
Guess I can live in a glass house then for the rest of my life

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (4/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Tequila.
> This are going to be fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (4/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Beer.
> When does the first delivery arrive!


----------



## ARYANTO (4/5/19)

...Anti anxiety tablets....... and Ensure milkshake
suffer from PTSD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (4/5/19)

ARYANTO said:


> ...Anti anxiety tablets....... and Ensure milkshake
> suffer from PTSD

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## supermoto (4/5/19)

A wheel of smoked Brie,

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/5/19)

Anti anxiety pills, and they sent the “wrong” ones (generic), if I wanted them I’ll ask for them. Gladly pay in for the good stuff in this instance, so ASK. With no returns on meds I’m going to get my right ones tomorrow, new script arranged with GP that works for me, and give them these back with a fresh bottle of

, they can then decide if they want them orally or as a suppository, willing to assist to administer the whole bottle as a single dose as well. Last time I ask any pharmacy to deliver. May even be the stress reliever I’m looking for!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (4/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Anti anxiety pills, and they sent the “wrong” ones (generic), if I wanted them I’ll ask for them. Gladly pay in for the good stuff in this instance, so ASK. With no returns on meds I’m going to get my right ones tomorrow, new script arranged with GP that works for me, and give them these back with a fresh bottle of
> View attachment 165533
> , they can then decide if they want them orally or as a suppository, willing to assist to administer the whole bottle as a single dose as well. Last time I ask any pharmacy to deliver. May even be the stress reliever I’m looking for!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (5/5/19)

Milk, bread, eggs, chips, chocolate and sweeties for the kids.

Feel like I won the freaken jackpot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Neal (5/5/19)

25 Aster bulbs and 3 packets of Marigold seeds. Brilliant.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (5/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Eish nothing today yet. Last thing I bought was two windows for a client yesteday.
> Guess I can live in a glass house then for the rest of my life



Just don't throw stones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/19)

ShamZ said:


> Milk, bread, eggs, chips, chocolate and sweeties for the kids.
> 
> Feel like I won the freaken jackpot!



"chips, chocolate and sweeties for the kids." Who are you kidding?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## zadiac (6/5/19)

Plaster and bandages to redress a wound. Nearly cut off my thumb. Cut it all the way to the bone and then some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

zadiac said:


> Plaster and bandages to redress a wound. Nearly cut off my thumb. Cut it all the way to the bone and then some.



Crikey! How did that happen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Crikey! How did that happen?



Was sawing a piece of wood with the dremel saw and used the wrong hand because of the angle I had to cut. Slipped and hit my right thumb. I'm on blood thinners and sprayed everything a nice bright red color....lol.

All good now, bleeding stopped eventually after wrapping it very tight in plaster. Stitches won't work here, so didn't bother going to the doctor. I've treated serious cuts before on my own and still have all my digits intact.....lol.

I was too lazy to go fetch my gloves as it was only a small cut I had to make with the saw and now there's a big cut in my thumb. Yeah, I'm a dumbass, I know.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

zadiac said:


> Was sawing a piece of wood with the dremel saw and used the wrong hand because of the angle I had to cut. Slipped and hit my right thumb. I'm on blood thinners and sprayed everything a nice bright red color....lol.
> 
> All good now, bleeding stopped eventually after wrapping it very tight in plaster. Stitches won't work here, so didn't bother going to the doctor. I've treated serious cuts before on my own and still have all my digits intact.....lol.
> 
> I was too lazy to go fetch my gloves as it was only a small cut I had to make with the saw and now there's a big cut in my thumb. Yeah, I'm a dumbass, I know.



EISH!


----------



## zadiac (6/5/19)

Hooked said:


> EISH!



Nah! My ma het nie bang babas grootgemaak nie

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/5/19)

Life time supply of Vandy Vape Pulse 80w, Ijoy 20700 battery with GR 1 RDA

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (6/5/19)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

JurgensSt said:


> Life time supply of Vandy Vape Pulse 80w, Ijoy 20700 battery with GR 1 RDA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (6/5/19)

Andre said:


> View attachment 165750


Would love to hear your thoughts on this! Came very close to getting one when I had a 2 door wrangler and wanted to go "offroading" for 2 weeks where you supply all your requirements including your fuel for 2 weeks!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nevalan (8/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Ooooohhhhhh it's my lucky day. I bought a jigsaw. Not just any jigsaw, but this one ...
> 
> View attachment 165433
> 
> ...



I’m glad you are enjoying it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nevalan (8/5/19)

Hooked said:


> How to get a lifetime's juice to Hooked," @Nevalan wonders.
> 
> And in the beginning
> View attachment 165435
> ...



 - this is classic . You really made my day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (8/5/19)

Andre said:


> View attachment 165750



Is that for your padkos when you drive through to attend a Cape Town vape meet, @Andre?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/19)

Hooked said:


> Is that for your padkos when you drive through to attend a Cape Town vape meet, @Andre?


Lol, only if we stay over....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/19)

Hooked said:


> How to get a lifetime's juice to Hooked," @Nevalan wonders.
> 
> And in the beginning
> View attachment 165435
> ...



I missed this post
Brilliant @Hooked !!
So well told

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

